# Media Players for Windows



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

I could not get my dvd/cd drive to work until I went to the "This PC" and saw that it showed that I had a dvd/cd player on this computer.  I was fooling around with it when this program VLC popped up as a media player.  Anyways, that was a disaster--I could only play one track at a time or rather it would not go to the next track and play.  

I don't know what I was doing but I guess I was confused with the application not starting automatically like my old computer's media player did.  I somehow had chosen the VLC when apparently Windows Media Player was there but didn't come on automatically like it used to on the computer I had before this one.  I did get an option to use the Windows Media Player later from the computers files so I clicked on it and my cd played okay and one song after the other, too.  So that turned out ok.

I am disappointed that the Windows Media Player does not have the nice display of images it used to have--I guess it was like a screen saver effect that played to the music.  I don't have that now and am wondering if I could do something to get that again.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2020)

I wish they'd just leave things alone and stop "improving" and "updating" them...usually, the new versions are way too complex for my feeble, elderly brain.  When I first got this computer, I could no longer manage to download my audiobooks to the windows media player.  I ended up listening to them on a Cloud Player, which means I don't download them anymore, they sit up in the cloud (?)  

The state Commission for the Blind gave me a physical reader, a big hunk of mechanical gear, and they send me physical audiobooks that I insert into the machine.  At least I can manage to do that...


----------



## Irwin (Dec 7, 2020)

I use VLC and it works pretty well for me. I try not to use any Microsoft products if I can help it, although I do use their OS.

Sorry your eyesight isn't so good. Mine isn't great, either. I use these when I need to work on something:







They're only 18 bucks from Amazon. They might help.
https://www.amazon.com/Headband-Magnifying-Charging-Magnifier-Upgraded/dp/B07PZ6BB9Z


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I could not get my dvd/cd drive to work until I went to the "This PC" and saw that it showed that I had a dvd/cd player on this computer.  I was fooling around with it when this program VLC popped up as a media player.  Anyways, that was a disaster--I could only play one track at a time or rather it would not go to the next track and play.
> 
> I don't know what I was doing but I guess I was confused with the application not starting automatically like my old computer's media player did.  I somehow had chosen the VLC when apparently Windows Media Player was there but didn't come on automatically like it used to on the computer I had before this one.  I did get an option to use the Windows Media Player later from the computers files so I clicked on it and my cd played okay and one song after the other, too.  So that turned out ok.
> 
> I am disappointed that the Windows Media Player does not have the nice display of images it used to have--I guess it was like a screen saver effect that played to the music.  I don't have that now and am wondering if I could do something to get that again


My first computer had a sheep dancing along to the music!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 8, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I use VLC and it works pretty well for me. I try not to use any Microsoft products if I can help it, although I do use their OS.
> 
> Sorry your eyesight isn't so good. Mine isn't great, either. I use these when I need to work on something:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info...I'm going to order them, I can think of a lot of things I could use them for.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 20, 2021)

One  of the reasons that I am still on Windows 7 is the media center; for a while Windows had a downloadable app for Windows 8 & maybe windows 10 but I believe it has long been discontinued.
Several of my friends complain that their Windows 10 computers will no longer play their audio CDs 
Messed around with VLC player many moons ago it worked fine.

Enjoy!


----------

